

A computing scientist's approach to a once-deep theorem of Sylvester's (1988) - deanmen
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1016.html

======
drallison
The Wikipedia article is also interesting.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvester%E2%80%93Gallai_theore...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvester%E2%80%93Gallai_theorem)

------
jmount
Béla Bollobás "The Art of Mathematics" has a very nice treatment of this
problem (the history, multiple proofs) as problem number 33. And Aigner,
Zeigler "Proofs from THE BOOK" also has a good treatment.

